# must have nitrous!!



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im sick of losing to stock civics. so, my solution is a zex kit. i know they make specific kits for our cars and i was wondering, whats the biggest shot(safest), that can go on an almost stock ga. header is all. and does spraying really help, becuase my friends friend said when he had nos it wasnt that great. ne one and everyone with experience on a ga talk.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

what the f..........

dude.. research before speaking.. nitrous goes in your INTAKE, not your header.. biggest shot you can put on it is a 200shot, safest is a 0 shot, injecting nitrous in never safe, ever, you always have a risk. if you are worried about fuel compensation, then a 35-50 shot can do it..

forget the word nitrous, if you dont even know where it goes dude.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

LMAO...I think he tried (poorly) to say that he had a header as a mod.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, research. Do you know if there are differences in nitrous kits? do you also know if you need anything else on top of the nitrous kit to be safe?

do you also know that YOU WILL LOSE TO STOCK CIVICS BECAUSE YOU HAVE A STOCK GA16DE ??????


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

wait, wtf is up with u guys. yea holy u ass, i know it doesn't go in ur header.and centurion, how did i "poorly" say i had a header as a mod?
and chimmike, stock ga's aren't supposed to lose to stock dx's or stock lx's. i aint tryin to burn bridges here, but u assholes, not everyone knows as much as u guys. sorry, but i thought that was basicilly what this site was for.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stock GAs aren't made to race, so as far as I know, they can certainly lose to civics......which in general have stronger top ends than the stock nissan engines.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *.and centurion, how did i "poorly" say i had a header as a mod?
> *


I was translating your post to show that you had a header has a mod, not that you wanted to spray into the header.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o i c.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

all im going to say to you "NEWB" is to search "ga16de nitrous" and you will find everything that is needed... do you require assistance? look at the top of the forums index.. you will see the







button, you click it, and then type in G-A-1-6-D-E then a space, and then you type in N-A-W-Z. Then you hit search, and then do the (find) command, alt+F4, then you can shut your computer down, go buy the haynes manual to the car, read it, learn it, then you can finally come back, and ask questions... This here is an example of me being an ass.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o thanks. now i get it. im just a "NEWB" to this subject, and if my questions pisses u off so bad, why would u waste ur time being an ass. if ur not gonna answer the question, then dont reply.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually if you read, i said a 35-50 shot will be best for you... READ NEWB!


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

He he he....

Stock Ga16de = [email protected] 108lb/[email protected]

stock d16 = [email protected] 103lb/[email protected]

sohc vtec in ex = [email protected] 107lb/[email protected]

If you are losing to lx's and dx's that arent little hatchbacks I think maybe you have an auto or you suck at driving.

I think you could fairly "safely" run a 50 shot on your motor, but you have gotta have the thing tuned properly. Eventually you probably will shoot a rod through the oil pan...

If I were you I would sell my sentra, then take the extra $6-800 I was going to spend on the nitrous, and find either a classic b13 se-r or find a 200sx se-r

Good luck.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> *He he he....
> 
> Stock Ga16de = [email protected] 108lb/[email protected]
> 
> ...


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o, yea i know what u said, but then u try to look cool by callin me a newb. but whatever makes u happy holy, i dont really care to get in an argument over somethin stupid. 

but yea djmamayek, i dont get it either. and thank u for being the only one who really answered my question. ill prob go like 35 shot.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youll go 35 shot for a couple days and then youll re-jet. guaranteed. im running a 75 shot now and i can say that i am SAFELY running it. (knock on wood, im not totally stupid, lol) ive gone thru maybe 15 bottles in the last three months with no problems other than the normal tuning problems... have fun, but do it right. it sucks to replace an engine for lack of thinking.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a 55 shot on my ga16 w/ hotshot headers, cai, and catback exhaust...its also a zex kit and i can beat preludes (older ones is all ive races so far) and civic ex's headlights fade in my rearview (even modded ones and shit)...so i highly recommend ZEX...its the safest....fuck the buttons....just hit the gas and GO HAHA


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Zex is NOT the safest. a WET KIT is the safest. you know this man, and I don't need to be tellin you again, hell, you were gonna run stock plugs


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

u can get wet or dry cant u?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zex is dry.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

please get a wet kit...i'm tired of hearing guys complaining about how crappy the car was when it blew up with a 100shot on a dry system.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Damn guys, this thread is of the IQ lowering caliber.

Not to rag on you further 96sentra, but please learn to write properly. Your posts are difficult to read which just leads to the confusion.

Case closed.


----------

